# Cucumber Salad!!



## Tess (Oct 3, 2013)

makes 8 servings and substitute nothing!!
1 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup white sugar
4 teaspoons distilled white vinegar
1/2 teaspoon dried dill weed NOT dill seed!!
1/2 teaspoon seasoned salt
4 medium cucumbers, peeled and sliced
Green onions chopped to taste

Directions

In a large bowl, stir together the mayonnaise, sugar, vinegar, dill, and seasoned salt. Mix in the cucumber slices, tossing to coat. top with chopped green onions


----------



## vernsgal (Oct 3, 2013)

That looks yummy Tess!


----------



## vernsgal (Oct 3, 2013)

What's the dish behind it? It looks good too!


----------



## Tess (Oct 3, 2013)

Oven backed mac&Cheese!! It is good. You should try this at least once. It will not be the last time you make it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 3, 2013)

Tess I also make the cucumber almost exactly like yours except no mayo and sliced onions instead or green onions. This along with some tomatoes and corn on the cob makes an awesome summer time dish. I hate 99% of vegetables but will eat this.


----------



## Tess (Oct 3, 2013)

That sounds wonderful Dan. I love vegetables!!!! I could be a vegetarian but I do love a little meat here and there lol. Especially bacon!!!!!!


----------



## Tess (Oct 3, 2013)

I make this for every summer family gathering and I could drink this sauce


----------



## Tess (Oct 3, 2013)

My mom made it so its passed down.


----------



## vernsgal (Oct 3, 2013)

I could be a vegetarian too except I'd have to add meat


----------



## Tess (Oct 3, 2013)

vernsgal said:


> I could be a vegetarian too except I'd have to add meat



Me too!! Just a little


----------



## vernsgal (Oct 4, 2013)

Lol! and Cheese! lots of cheese!


----------



## derunner (Oct 4, 2013)

I had so many cucumbers in my garden this summer. I took a lot to work to give away. I'll have to try this next summer. Thanks.


----------



## Tess (Oct 4, 2013)

derunner said:


> I had so many cucumbers in my garden this summer. I took a lot to work to give away. I'll have to try this next summer. Thanks.



Try it!! Its so simple and I promise you will not be giving so many cuks away next year


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 4, 2013)

Ill keep this recipe till next year, when my cucumbers are fresh off the vine....thanks tess


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 4, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Tess I also make the cucumber almost exactly like yours except no mayo and sliced onions instead or green onions. This along with some tomatoes and corn on the cob makes an awesome summer time dish. I hate 99% of vegetables but will eat this.



Same here - I used diced red onion. I love cucumber salad!


----------

